# Lizard Skin treatment



## Fred007 (Jul 23, 2008)

Wanted to share my experience with doing the bottom of my '65 with lizard skin. There have been some posts about sound treatments so wanted to share. I can't share any driving experiences yet so this is all "take it for what its worth" at this point. My goal is to have a nice car to drive around that is as quiet as I can make it. I decided to do the bottom, trunk and roof with lizard skin and then use Second Skin Audio products for the interior. To date, only finished the lizard skin stuff will start on the interior in a few weeks if lucky. Here is a shot of the body with primer before the lizard skin.








And here is a shot after the first coat of sound deadener. I ended up doing two coats of sound deadener and one of the sound insulator. I also continued this around and up the firewall. Also did the inside of the roof.








Inside of roof, not quite dry yet so it looks a little purple or blue.








I am very interested to find out how this is going to work, but that will have to wait a few months.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

It's gotta end up being a lot more quiet (and cool) than my original '65!!! Thanks for the post, and looks like nice work.


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Looks great.


----------

